
Bookmarklets no longer install via drag-and-drop in Chrome 69 - jvandyke
It looks like the latest version of chrome prevents creating bookmarks of any kind my dragging and dropping a link onto the bookmark bar.<p>For example, if you go to HN&#x27;s bookmarklet page and try to follow the instructions, it doesn&#x27;t work. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;bookmarklet.html<p>Anyone know if this is a known issue, new bug, or intentional? I tried to search through the changelog for &quot;bookmark&quot;&#x2F;&quot;bookmarklet&quot;, but it&#x27;s just too much to parse through.
======
snaptopixel
Created an issue here
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/sHG5ntLr...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/sHG5ntLrdwQ/34I5R3IzDAAJ)

